# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Cài Pass cho Router Wìi Tenda

## diemktr

mình đang dùng router wifi tenda, mình muốn thay đổi pass khi đăng nhập 192.168.0.1:

mình muốn thay đổi user name và pass: admin của tenda bằng pass và user name của mình. các bạn giúp mình với. mình xin cảm ơn!

----------

